# Cách chữa ho đờm cho trẻ sơ sinh vô cùng hiệu quả mà mẹ nên biết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (8/1/19)

Cơ thể trẻ sơ sinh luôn phải đối mặt với những tác nhân từ môi trường bên ngoài, cùng với đó là sức đề kháng yếu ớt khiến các bé rất dễ bị ho, cảm, sốt và một trong những biểu hiện đó chính là ho đờm. Gây khó khăn trong việc thở và sinh hoạt hằng ngày, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ.






Có nhiều cách để chữa trị ho đờm ở trẻ tuy nhiên các mẹ nên chọn cho mình những sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên, an toàn mà hiệu quả để tránh những tác dụng phụ ảnh hưởng đến trẻ. Dưới đây là những phương pháp sử dụng các liệu pháp đến từ thiên nhiên mà các mẹ có thể tham khảo.

*-Sử dụng Dầu Tràm để chữa ho đờm*
Tinh dầu tràm là sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên rất gần gủi với cuộc sống hằng ngày của mọi người, đặc biệt là người dân miền trung. Nhưng công dụng mà nó đem lại trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe, đặc biệt là các bệnh về đường hô hấp vô cùng hiệu quả.





​
Tinh dầu tràm với khả năng diệt khuẩn, chống sưng, chống viêm, kháng khuẩn và ức chế virus, làm sạch không khí, có tác dụng long đờm…an toàn và hiệu quả nhanh với tất cả mọi đối tượng trong đó trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu cùng người lớn tuổi.

Cách sử dụng: để chữa ho đờm hiệu quả thì việc hít tinh dầu là cách tốt nhất giúp chữa ho đờm vì tác dụng long đờm của dầu tràm, các mẹ chỉ cần dùng dầu tràm để xông hoặc cho vào khăn quàng cổ hay cho vào bông gòn để ở góc nhà. Tinh dầu khuếch tán vào không khí bé hít vào giúp làm sạch đường hô hấp, diệt khuẩn, lòng đờm làm cho trẻ giảm nhanh cơn ho.

Ngoài ra thì mẹ nên tắm cho trẻ bằng cách pha tinh dầu tràm vào nước ấm, sau đó lau khô và thoa dầu tràm lên lưng, ngực, lòng bàn chân kết hợp với massage để giúp giữ ấm cơ thể và phòng chống các bệnh về hô hấp.

*-Sử dụng lá hẹ để chữa ho đờm*
Ngoài công dụng trong các món ăn hằng ngày thì nhờ tính kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn và hàm lượng vitamin C mà lá hẹ được sử dụng nhiều trong việc điều trị các bệnh như viêm tai giữa, giun kim, máu cam, hen suyễn, ho và làm tiêu đờm cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.





​
Cách dùng: các mẹ rữa sạch lá hẹ rồi cho cùng với đường phèn hấp cách thủy, sau khi hấp xong chắt lấy nước cho trẻ uống ngoài tác dụng long đờm thì lá hẹ giúp giảm ho và tăng sức đề kháng.

*-Sử dụng quả quất để chữa ho đờm*
Quất được biết đến với nguồn vitamin C dồi dào cùng với pertin có tác dụng kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn..giúp chữa gan, hen ho và tiêu đờm.

Cách dùng: mẹ rữa sạch quả quất cắt đôi loại bỏ hạt, sau đó cho cùng với đường phèn để hấp cách thủy, sau đó chắt lấy nước cho trẻ uống.

*-Sử dụng lá húng chanh chữa ho đờm*
Lá húng chanh có thành phần chứa colein có tác dụng kháng mạnh với các loại vi trùng, đặc biệt trong các vấn đề về hô hấp và tiêu hóa. Lá húng chanh giúp giải độc tố, thông hơi, kích thích ra mồ hôi, giảm cảm đặc biệt trừ đờm, bổ phế.





​
Cách dùng: tương tự như lá hẹ và quất mẹ rữa sạch lá húng chanh tiến hành xay nát, thêm một ít đường phèn và hấp cách thủy. Sau đó lấy nước cho bé uống sẽ giúp bé giảm ngay cơn ho đờm hiệu quả.

Trên đây là những cách chữa ho đờm cực kỳ hiệu quả mà an toàn, ngoài những sản phẩm có sẳn thì Dầu Tràm được xem là phương pháp hữu hiệu trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe, ngoài chữa ho đờm thì dầu tràm còn giúp giữ ấm cơ thể, phòng chóng cảm cúm, cảm lạnh, xua đuổi côn trùng, giảm đau… Dầu tràm con yêu đem đến cho các mẹ sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất nhất thị trường hiện nay, với nhiều lựa chọn trong việc mua sản phẩm tại nhiều cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqR7okqLIVwYu4kY_...


----------

